# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Проблема межпредметных связей в ДМШ

## проффессионал

Уважаемые коллеги, предлагаю поднять тему о связях между специальными и теоретическими дисциплинами в ДМШ. Думаю, этот вопрос волнует многих. Как теоретику, часто приходится сталкиваться с откровенным непониманием и неприятием своего предмета *( в частности. сольфеджио) со стороны преподавателей- инструменталистов. Причем, это неприятие нередко отражается на отношении самих учеников к предмету. Я понимаю, что заинтересовать учащихся предметом - моя основная задача, и я за это отвечаю головой. Но если при этом педагог по специальности уверен в том, что изучать теор. предметы нет особой необходимости ( так же как и петь в хоре нет необходимости, к примеру), он подспудно своим отношением убеждает в этом детей, и после такого "пробиться" к ним бывает порой очень сложно, хотя бы элементарно, чтобы ходили на уроки. И обратный пример: я, кроме теории, веду класс пианистов, т.е. преподаю своим ученикам сразу 3 основных предмета - спец, сольф. и муз. лит. И что характерно - мои дети всегда с удовольствием ходят на все предметы, и проблемы непосещаемости просто нет, им все интересно, работают с радостью. В чем причина и как решить эту дилемму? Извините, просто наболело.

----------


## kashkahaelena

К большому сожалению, тема, которую Вы подняли является реальностью. Часто ребенок понимает, что сольфеджио необходимо, только когда собирается учиться дальше. Здесь все зависит только от первоначального  настроя педагога по специальности. Действительно, если с самого начала ребенок посещает сольфеджио, хор, муз. литературу, то проблем не возникает - предметы все нравятся и  успехи очевидны. Иногда мне рассказывают, что ребенка некому водить или  не подходит расписание, в таком случае сама  налаживаю контакт с родителями и, как правило, помогает. Бывют и другие случаи, когда ученик по сольфеджио успевает лучше, чем по специальности.

----------


## marina 64

Мне кажется это недопонимание идёт от того, что как раз этих связей-то и нет (межпредметных), у нас например если для детей менее способных, можно как-то варьировать репертуар (я сама педагог по специальности), так вот по сольфеджио они все учится по одной программе, а там согласитесь, есть темы очень сложные. Как-то надо решать эту проблему!

----------


## AuntQ

Когда начинала работать в ДМШ, то понимала, что связи нет никакой. Мы пианисты изучаем гаммы, арпеджио в разных тональностях, а на сольфеджио всё в До мажоре. Это было давно, теперь понимаю, что надо всё применять на уроках по предмету, у меня - фортепиано. Обучаю учеников по программе Софт Моцарт, опираюсь на систему Я. Гальпарина, которую использует успешно С. Мальцев в Санкт - Петербурге. Если с первых уроков ученик поёт или пропевает все действия вслух, то много проблем отпадает. Применяйте  компьютерные игры, детям всё интересно. У меня играют все ученики, их родители и друзья
       учеников http://virartech.ru[/url], сейчас создаётся новая игра Абсолютный слух, есть чудесные игры "Музыкальные аркады", разнообразьте свои уроки и дети полюбят занятия и трудиться начнут. Предметы все нужны  для развития личности: и хор, и сольфеджио, и музыкальная литература.

----------

ambra (02.06.2016)

----------


## marina 64

Очень бы хотелось ознакомиться с методикой Мальцева, если есть какие-то материалы, не можете ли поделиться!

----------


## проффессионал

> Когда начинала работать в ДМШ, то понимала, что связи нет никакой. Мы пианисты изучаем гаммы, арпеджио в разных тональностях, а на сольфеджио всё в До мажоре. Это было давно, теперь понимаю, что надо всё применять на уроках по предмету, у меня - фортепиано. Обучаю учеников по программе Софт Моцарт, опираюсь на систему Я. Гальпарина, которую использует успешно С. Мальцев в Санкт - Петербурге. Если с первых уроков ученик поёт или пропевает все действия вслух, то много проблем отпадает. Применяйте  компьютерные игры, детям всё интересно. У меня играют все ученики, их родители и друзья
>        учеников http://virartech.ru[/url], сейчас создаётся новая игра Абсолютный слух, есть чудесные игры "Музыкальные аркады", разнообразьте свои уроки и дети полюбят занятия и трудиться начнут. Предметы все нужны  для развития личности: и хор, и сольфеджио, и музыкальная литература.


Не знаю, как у других, но я давно ушла от "вечного" До мажора, в 1 классе даю все тональности до 7 знаков, довольно легко, в этом мне помогает методика модульного обучения Д. Шайхутдиновой (вся теория "вырастает" из клавиатуры), и в работе с пианистами на До мажоре практически не сидим, сразу осваиваем новые тональности. И компьютера на уроках хватает в разумных пределах, "Музыкальный класс", музыкальные аркады давно в работе. И вообще, здесь, как я понимаю, дело не столько в разнообразии моих собственных действий на уроках (я всегда стараюсь схватывать все новое и делать уроки интересными), сколько в устоявшейся позиции некоторых педагогов-инструменталистов (со всем уважением к ним).

----------

ambra (02.06.2016)

----------


## AuntQ

О "До" мажоре пишу, было очень давно....  Для общения сольфеджистов и инструменталистов надо методические объединения не делить на пианистов и теоретиков, а делать общее, но такого ещё не было за мою долгую педагогическую практику. Позиция педагогов пианистов часто бывает непонятной. Моя коллега учила сама своего сына играть на ф -но, но сольфеджио не считала необходимым предметом. Когда пришла пора поступать в высшее музыкальное заведение, его не взяли из за сольфеджио.

Методика С.Мальцева  была на видеоплёнке, потом появились диски, можно купить у самого Мальцева.
С.М. Мальцев Санкт - Петербург

Автор комплексной методики обучения игре на фортепиано,

а так же синхронного сольфеджирования совместно

с фортепианной игрой.

Раннее обучение детей гармонии, импровизации, транспонированию, 

работа над техникой и развитие творческого мышления детей.

 Вся его работа записана  на  5 дисках,

которые можно приобрести  по адресу: smaltsev@inboх.ru

----------


## AuntQ

В Одноклассниках высказвание педагогов о методике С.Мальцева:
"Я о системе Мальцева узнала в общих чертах несколько лет назад и стала применять в работе с учениками и при самостоятельной работе. Хочу сказать . что это невероятно трудоемкий процесс - требует очень много усилий и времени - но очень развивает слух - у меня приближается уже к абсолютному . и очень помогает в работе с детьми . Практически все . что мы играем - мы одновременно по возможности пропеваем ". 
"С.М.Мальцев приезжал в наш город, проводил презентацию его книги"Метод Лешетицкого" с методическим сообщением . Книга имеется в методическом отделе. Эту методику он переводил с английского языка. Книга очень ценностна тем,что вся методика является алгоритмом всей русской школы пианизма.Очень жаль, что раньше  нам не преподавали это в музыкальных училищах. Выстроенная профессиональная система, которая могла дать эффективно развиваться всем нам. Также С.М.Мальцев показывал видеофильмы о своей работе с учениками.  Много лет назад некоторые эпизоды его работы видела по ценральному телевидению. Рада была встрече с такой личностью".

----------


## Люба Беликова

> И вообще, здесь, как я понимаю, дело не столько в разнообразии моих собственных действий на уроках (я всегда стараюсь схватывать все новое и делать уроки интересными), сколько в устоявшейся позиции некоторых педагогов-инструменталистов (со всем уважением к ним).


 Согласна с таким мнением. Мне кажется, работа теоретиков построена как раз на том, чтобы эти самые "межпредметные связи" показывать на своих уроках - каким ещё образом мы можем мы можем чему-то научить ребёнка. Теория от практики неотделима - и хорошие теоретики (а я знаю только таких) это понимают. Кстати сказать, хорошие инструменталисты тоже понимают, что качественно научить играть совершенно не касаясь ни теории, ни муз.литературы тоже невозможно. И неважно на каком этапе обучения находится ученик - в самом начале, или часть пути уже пройдена. Мне кажется, что "проблемы межпредметных связей" скорее всего  возникают тогда, когда у преподавателя-инструменталиста есть собственные "теоретические " проблемы.
А дальше идёт то, о чём говорится в первом посте.
Ещё раз скажу, что теоретики точно "всем лицом" к практикам - а вот практики - не всегда. 
Ну вот. Сейчас побьют.
Практики! Не ругайтесь на меня сразу! Может я права? 
А с методикой Мальцева знакома давно - замечательная методика! Как-то так получилось, что по ней у нас с подготовишками работают и теоретики и пианисты (донотный период) - все довольны. И дети, и педагоги.

----------


## marcisa

> Не знаю, как у других, но я давно ушла от "вечного" До мажора, в 1 классе даю все тональности до 7 знаков, довольно легко, в этом мне помогает методика модульного обучения Д. Шайхутдиновой


 А как давно вы работаете по этой методики? И с учениками каких отделений? Насколько она интересна и доступна для восприятия детей? Я уже несколько раз наталкиваюсь на разговоры об этой методике, но хотелось бы услышать мнение практика.

----------


## проффессионал

> А как давно вы работаете по этой методики? И с учениками каких отделений? Насколько она интересна и доступна для восприятия детей? Я уже несколько раз наталкиваюсь на разговоры об этой методике, но хотелось бы услышать мнение практика.


По методике Д. Шайхутдиновой я работаю 2-й год, пока это все в стадии изучения. Удобнее начинать с нее прямо с начинающими, с 1 класса, старших сложно переучить, когда они привыкли к несколько иной подаче материала. Я в прошлом году с группой 1 класса пошла пошагово по учебникам теории и сольфеджио, в итоге у детей неплохо развился ладовый слух, навыки подбора в разных тональностях (даже с 5-ю и 6-ю знаками) и самое главное - отпала проблема запоминания знаков в 4 тональностях До, Ре, Соль, Фа мажорах (как принято в 1 классе), дети работают во всех тональностях диезного и бемольного рядов от 1 до 7 знаков, и все легко и интересно, знаки видят на клавиатуре. Советую зайти на форум www.forum.numi.ru в раздел "ДМШ,ДШИ", там тема, открытая самой Дамирой Ильдаровной, и очень много ценного материала, живых практических советов от мастера.

----------


## marcisa

Большое спасибо ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ за подробный ответ. Хочется тоже попробовать эту методику,т.к. много проблем с пианистами, играют мало, плохо ориентируются в тональностях и пр. Может такой подход поможет?

----------


## Ludmila61

Уважаемые теоретики. Проблема, действительно, актуальная. Меня настораживает такая тенденция, что ребенок, имея 5 по сольфеджио, на самом деле не знает ничего. С каждым годом все большее количество учеников просят им помочь по сольфеджио. Мы идем на встречу. На каждом уроке по специальности у меня минимум 20 минут уходит на то, чтобы объяснить ребенку, что он сделал неверно по сольфеджио. Дети не понимают тоновый состав интервалов, интервальный состав аккордов. Иногда бывает достаточно просто дать ребенку муз. грамоту Вахромеева, чтобы он дома прочитал правила. Ребенок начинает понимать. Иногда спрашиваю преподавателя по сольфеджио, как у него ребенок имеет в 4 классе стабильную пятерку, если не может отличить большую терцию от малой. Теоретики отвечают, что домашнее задание выполнено и ребенок чисто спел номер. Мы в этом учебном году попытались ввести в учебный план такой предмет, как музицирование, в составе которого были элементы сочинения и импровизации. Начинали с элементарного, с изучения интервалов и сочинения песенок на разные интервалы. Детям эти уроки очень нравились. Помощь теоретикам тоже была. Но с марта нам эти часы сняли, мотивируя, что на одного ребенка тратится слишком много часов и денег. О детях вопрос не шел, все упирается только в деньги. Уважаемые теоретики, специалисты тоже заинтересованы, чтобы дети знали элементарную музыкальную грамоту, но дети ,почему-то, не понимают многих вещей, а педагоги теоретики не имеют времени на индивидуальные консультации. Получается какой-то замкнутый круг.

----------


## Ludmila61

Я с вами согласна. Музыкальные аркады и другие музыкальные игры несомненно очень полезны нашим ученикам. Проблема в том, что в школе педагоги в классах компьютеров не имеют. Я своим ученикам советую играть в эти игры дома, но, к сожалению, мало кто из родителей действительно хочет помочь своему ребенку. Кто-то категорически отрицает компьютер. Кто-то просто не хочет найти эти игры в сети.

----------


## проффессионал

> Уважаемые теоретики. Проблема, действительно, актуальная. Меня настораживает такая тенденция, что ребенок, имея 5 по сольфеджио, на самом деле не знает ничего. С каждым годом все большее количество учеников просят им помочь по сольфеджио. Мы идем на встречу. На каждом уроке по специальности у меня минимум 20 минут уходит на то, чтобы объяснить ребенку, что он сделал неверно по сольфеджио. Дети не понимают тоновый состав интервалов, интервальный состав аккордов. Иногда бывает достаточно просто дать ребенку муз. грамоту Вахромеева, чтобы он дома прочитал правила. Ребенок начинает понимать. Иногда спрашиваю преподавателя по сольфеджио, как у него ребенок имеет в 4 классе стабильную пятерку, если не может отличить большую терцию от малой. Теоретики отвечают, что домашнее задание выполнено и ребенок чисто спел номер. Мы в этом учебном году попытались ввести в учебный план такой предмет, как музицирование, в составе которого были элементы сочинения и импровизации. Начинали с элементарного, с изучения интервалов и сочинения песенок на разные интервалы. Детям эти уроки очень нравились. Помощь теоретикам тоже была. Но с марта нам эти часы сняли, мотивируя, что на одного ребенка тратится слишком много часов и денег. О детях вопрос не шел, все упирается только в деньги. Уважаемые теоретики, специалисты тоже заинтересованы, чтобы дети знали элементарную музыкальную грамоту, но дети ,почему-то, не понимают многих вещей, а педагоги теоретики не имеют времени на индивидуальные консультации. Получается какой-то замкнутый круг.


Уважаемая Людмила, Вы несомненно правы во всем, о чем говорите, разница лишь в том, что у нас несколько разные условия. Вы своему ученику объясняете один на один, глаза в глаза. мы же работаем с группами зачастую из 10 человек, в которых есть самые разные по уровню дети, и большим мастерством теоретика, я считаю, построить урок так, чтобы и сильным детям, и слабым было чем заняться, и каждый с урока что-то вынес. На себе знаю, это непросто. Как-то на форуме возникал вопрос, на каких детей педагогу ориентироваться в работе - на сильных или слабых, было замечено, что все-таки на сильных, и чтобы слабые за ними подтягивались. Я считаю, что слабым деткам может помочь только перевод сольфеджио на индивидуальное обучение, их надо убрать из общей группы и потихоньку работать вдвоем. один на один, спокойно и терпеливо учить дите делать пусть маленькие, но шаги к постижению нашего непростого предмета. Увы, пока это только мои мечты и утопия. А находить время для индивидуальных консультаций действительно сложно. потому что расписания как правило забиты. Опять-таки, как удобно, когда все предметы в одних руках. Если ученик моего класса на сольфеджио что-то не понял ( а я это сразу подсекаю), я тут же на специальности касаюсь этой темы применительно к играемой программе, и многое встает на свои места.

----------


## Люба Беликова

> Я считаю, что слабым деткам может помочь только перевод сольфеджио на индивидуальное обучение, их надо убрать из общей группы и потихоньку работать вдвоем. один на один, спокойно и терпеливо учить дите делать пусть маленькие, но шаги к постижению нашего непростого предмета.


О чём и речь!!! Давно всем известно, что сольфеджио - предмет индивидуальный, а никак не групповой! И не только для слабых деток, а для всех! Что-то я не слышала, чтобы в XIX веке наши великие композиторы занимались в детстве группами по сольфеджио  :Grin:   Но кто ж нам такие часы даст?

----------


## проффессионал

> О чём и речь!!! Давно всем известно, что сольфеджио - предмет индивидуальный, а никак не групповой! И не только для слабых деток, а для всех! Что-то я не слышала, чтобы в XIX веке наши великие композиторы занимались в детстве группами по сольфеджио   Но кто ж нам такие часы даст?


А у меня появилась мысль - а если сделать индивидуальное сольфеджио предметом по выбору и предложить родителям подумать, как их дитю лучше - быть слабым в группе или спокойно учиться индивидуально? Хотя тут, конечно, можно придраться к выполнению учебного плана... и т.д.

----------


## Люба Беликова

Очень хорошая мысль, только возможно ли это в массовом порядке? Есть же какие-то нормативные базы, а по ним сольфеджио - групповой предмет. Администрация может как-то это изменить? По-моему, нет... Это стоить спросить у административных работников. У нас есть индивидуальные занятия по теории музыки, но мы школа при училище.... А было бы здорово!

----------


## begden

Насколько мне известно, по учебным планам предмет по выбору должен быть у ребёнка обязательно, класса со второго аж 2 часа. Выбирай сольфеджио или теорию музыки, если хочешь. Другое дело, если на индивидуальное сольфеджио и пойдут, так только единицы. Да и, действительно, у преподавателя часы не резиновые.

----------


## трайате

Здравствуйте! я не равнодушна к теме сольфеджио, т. к. работаю в дши 20 лет и веду класс духовых.Сложность в том, что дети не видят прикладного значения сольфеджио и часто не понимают его, это главная причина бросить муз. школу(((. Если учесть что на дух. инструменты сложнее набрать учеников, то берем всех подряд словно в кружок по выжиганию(((, а это дети часто из неблагополучных семей и труднообучаемые! закончить школу без сольфеджио это значит не получить свидетельство(( Теоретики сами понимают патовость ситуации, но против системы не пойдешь((.Специфика обучения на дух. инстр. требует на начальном этапе теоретика знакомого со спецификой дух.инстр. У нас в школе отделени 42 уч-ся, но теоретика заточенного под дух. иметь нет возможности. пример: пройдя на 1-х уроках спец-ти четверти, мы, для развития дыхания двигаемся в сторону более длинных нот, а на уроках теории после четвертей проходят восьмые и.т.д., программа явно для пианистов!
А выпускные экзамены по спец. сдают репетируя год))), а экзамен по сольфеджио сдается в 2 этапа и имеет моменты непредсказуемости, а именно ученику не известен билет который он вытянет((( ВСЁ выглядит так буд-то у нас готовят теоретиков с ознакомлением на инструментах по принципу общ. ф-но(((.мы в21 веке, но выбора у нас нет!! Есть предложение! Уроки сольфеджио вести по 2 направления:1-групповое-факультативное с зачетом.
 2-индивидуальное для продвинутых и поступающих. Где же нашумевшая демократия с огромным выбором? мое предложение администрации как глас вопиющего в пустыне(( и они тоже не виноваты т.к. программы разрабатывают и утверждают люди далекие от преподавания или работающие в спецшколах где набор уч-ся на конкурсной основе(((( 
Спасибо людям которые делают игровые программы по сольфеджио, они во многом облегчают наш труд!Пожалуйста посоветуйте игровые тренажеры по сольфеджио! от virartech уже использую.Спасибо за понимание!

----------


## трайате

удалено

----------


## ambra

Здравствуйте. коллеги!!
После долгого молчания в этой теме хотелось бы предложить возобновить разговор!






> Есть предложение! Уроки сольфеджио вести по 2 направления:1-групповое-факультативное с зачетом.


С разделением программ обучения на предпрофессиональные и общеразвивающие проблема. казалось бы решена. Правда мои первочки  - пианисты и вокалисты (общеразвивающие) все-равно сначала были в шоке от "Музыкальной грамоты", приходилось отнимать время от урока специальности и помогать им делать д/з по теории, сольфеджио, которые все-равно входят в предмет "Музыкальная грамота"  Сейчас втянулись. Я постаралась закреплять теоретические сведения и практические навыки на специальности  параллельно с музграмотой, и стало получаться - дети стали понимать, что музыкальная грамота им помогает в обучении по специальности, сольфеждирование - помогает запоминать текст пьес и подбирать песенки...
И , наоборот, сведения об интервалах, трезвучиях, обращениях они получают сначала на специальности, находят их в своих произведениях, ведь  имея эти знания, легче читать нотный текст, хотя  по музграмоте еще не проходили...

 Я раньше сама была за игровые формы обучения и ждала этого от преподавателя музграмоты, но теперь согласилась с преподавателем МГ, что детей это расслабляет, они хуже усваивают материал, относятся несерьезно....  А вот если - запись теоретич. материала, конкретные домашние задания, контрольный урок, экзамен - они сразу концентрируются, побаиваются, если хотите.... и  сразу виден результата - материал усвоен!!!

Ну а уж предпрофессиональники -  их судьба такая.... "грызть" сольфеджио и теорию... я лично знаю прекрасных пианистов, которые в свое время получая 5 и 4 по специальности в Моск. консер-ю, вылетали  с 2 по сольфеджио, их брали в другие консы, и сейчас они  педагоги высокого уровня и солисты филармоний.... вроде как слабинка по сольфеджио им и не помешала, но с другой стороны и помешала достичь профессиональных высот....


(Это лишь мое мнение.... с интересом услышу ваше)

----------

